# Cause found ?



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I just had a chat with Rui on msn.. I came to the conclusion of what is most-likely the true cause of dp/dr.

I read some poll here about a percentage of people bullied who have dp/dr. It turned out that a HUGE percentage of people with dp/dr got bullied.

Many people on this forum are big hypocondriacs and believe they have a brain tumor or whatever decease they can die of any second.

I now strongly started to believe that dp/dr is caused by a fearfull life. You were afraid most of your beginning life because of fucking bullies. Then you took weed/hash or whatever happened in life, you were subconsious still scared and there is was: dp/dr...

So what can we do ?

You probably don't know the memories anymore of you being bulled, but find them back. Now with your bigger you in your mind kick the hell out of those basterd!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

lostsoul said:


> I now strongly started to believe that dp/dr is caused by a fearfull life. You were afraid most of your beginning life because of flower* bullies etc...


you may be right, i've been a fearfull kid my whole life, and if i wasnt it is less likely this would have hapened.


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

searching for the cause might be the cause of prolonging this state...

for me the cause isn't important anymore...since i gave up to find it, i felt constantly better...works for me and is not supposed to do so for everyone...


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmmm...this is where I am confused. I agree I was a fearful kid growing up. But I keep on searching why has not helped me heal with this condition. I think accepting it and not understanding it may be the better the way. But I still don't know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

too true. i always thought i was bullied, however, it isn't really bullying looking back. people need to know where you stand. if you puss the fuck out, you call it bullying and retreat. if you stand for something (no matter how bogus) you just say that that person sees things their way and i see them mine.

i find that i don't make value judgements of others that are accurate. i believe what others tell me to think about a person instead of coming to my own conclusions on where they stand vs. where i stand. and if i am unable to accurately judge where they stand, then i have no where that i am standing, which is what DP is...a complete displacement of SELF from an individual perspective on reality.

let me know if this makes any sense. i've had DP all my life, and in turn, i've wasted almost two decades not knowing what i stand for or who i am. and that's the scary thing...melding into everyone and everything around you, unable to know where my mores stand.


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

I was never bullied as a kid.

until 2 years ago I was considered an asshole jock.

I felt like living life as an asshole wasn't how I wanted to live since I'm generally a nice guy.

So I changed every thing about my personality and picked up anxiety and a general fear of people along the way. =/

aslong as I feel better on the inside I can deal with it. =\


----------



## IMSojourner (Nov 4, 2006)

I really think it's about fear and repressed emotions.

Psychotherapy can help you integrate your emotions. That's its sole purpose.

Most of what we do in life, be it thinking or acting, is coming from our unconscious mind. In psychotherapy, talking to a trained therapist allows access to our unconscious mind. From it, I believe, will come most healing.

Sure, it's painful, but it's kind of like the pain of birth.

See, it's true we don't know ourselves. But we *can* when we become acquainted with our unconscious mind.

Really, what our unconscious mind governs in our life is estimated by scientists these days to be around 85%-90% of everything we do, think, or say. Integration, or at least better integration, is possible. In therapy, our unconscious thoughts, fears, feelings, and so forth are accessible to us and we can work with them --- finally --- in our conscious mind.

I hope you all try it. Find a therapist who does psychodynamic or psychoanalytic therapy and knows what he or she is doing. You sit face to face and talk about whatever you want to talk about, and a trained therapist can see elements in your speech and so forth that hint at unconscious content. He or she will offer an interpretation of what something you said might mean, or ask a question about what you're saying, and in the course of that conversation, the therapist gathers a lot of clues about what your unconscious is preoccupied with -- and what unconscious content is spilling over into your conscious mind. When you say, "I have to go to the bank, err, I mean the bookstore," the therapist sees "bank" as a "slip of the tongue" that may (not definitely, but it might) represent an unconscious concern. He or she may then ask you about whether there's something involving a bank or money that's bothering you. You're also supposed to cry when you hurt, laugh when you find something funny, and try to relax in the presence of a sympathetic and highly trained therapist.

It works.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Its no mystery really. If you experience any kind of past trauma whether it be bullies or a crazy home life your nerves will be sensitized to an unhealthy level. Then as we get older and smarter we will start developing all these different disorders that we all battle with: certain phobias(mostly social), identity issues, OCD, GAD, Panic, and of course DP. We become prisoners of fear, cause we know nothing else. If a dog gets kicked by one owner and is given to a new owner is it not safe to say he'll be scared of being kicked? Who could blame the dog either? Thats us! Are bodies and especially minds were only made to endure so much, and at a certain point we snap. Take two people who are predisposed to say schzophrenia, i almost guarantee the one who has had the harder more [email protected]#$% up life will have the disorder rear its ugly head. Unfortuneatly our childhoods are very important, not that i have a victims mentality, but lets not minimize its importance. I have wondered if my home life didn't crumble as soon as hit age 11 would i be as messed up as i am right now. Probably not. My nerves were shot after 4yrs of non stop fighting and physical abuse i witnessed, and because that really isn't supposed to happen we are not nessecarily built to handle that kind of trauma. If people were never bullied they never would begin the habit of turning inward and isolating, and there would be very few real introverts. Being an introvert is only something in my opinion that is created, cause everyone would like to be social, its only pain and trauma and jerks(parents or peers) that shut people out.


----------



## FoggedOut (Nov 13, 2006)

flipwilson said:


> Its no mystery really. If you experience any kind of past trauma whether it be bullies or a crazy home life your nerves will be sensitized to an unhealthy level. .


Personally - I completely agree. DP/DR is generated by emotional/physical trauma at some stage in your life - the symptoms are identical to shock , hence people with DP/DR have developed behaviour/feelings that continually mimic shock as a result of past trauma. Once I realized this I began to recover, it sounds weird, but once I could make friends with my DP symptoms ( because I understood what they were) it started to disappear !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes I was bullied,... It's because I?m so god damn pretty... =*( not my fault!

It says one of the symptoms of "Hypochondria" is "Increased self-consciousness", well it's the other way round for me; mine's decreased.


----------



## johnny1m (Nov 13, 2006)

I dont know if I am experiencing the same as you all are. Been under stress and one day abour 3.5 months ago, got woozzy and have been like ever since. The DP/DR theory was bantered around by a phsyc. I feel like I am in a dream state every waking moment. Vision has changed wheer things look flatter and further, and my eyes cannot keep up with what they see, for example, I run and look at my feet and see blur. I was on meds for 1 week, zoloft, trazadone and lorazapma, took myself off the all but the loraz. This was about 1 months before this happened. But 2 days before I took a zoloft, then it happened, but was on loraz all that time. On paxil now. Is this DP/DR?


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

Yea i'd say it was Dr, and the vision not being able to keep up with things is a problem ive got too.


----------



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

> DP/DR is generated by emotional/physical trauma at some stage in your life - the symptoms are identical to shock , hence people with DP/DR have developed behaviour/feelings that continually mimic shock as a result of past trauma.





> Being an introvert is only something in my opinion that is created, cause everyone would like to be social, its only pain and trauma and jerks(parents or peers) that shut people out.


excellent quotes. yes, it is self-induced 'shell- shock' by something from the past. we tend to over-analyse ourselves and *others* in order to avoid (by anticipation behaviour) the cause of the trauma. We simply do not want to feel the pain again. We turn introverts because we're in a constant state of analysis (again: ourselves and others) in order to produce that behaviour which is save. By this we are not living - we are functioning. DP is the blanket. Start living - and feel the pain (and mostly it will not be pain) and DP will fade.


----------

